# Shrimp molt



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Over the weekend I bought a ghost shrimp to replace the cherry shrimp that was never found. This morning, I noticed a molt of the ghost shrimp. My question regarding the molt - leave it or take it out?


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I always leave it in. My shrimp usually eat it, helps them get their calcium I think.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

I leave it in with my red cherry shrimp as well. It usually gets eaten, but if I notice it still in the water the next day I take it out because it will contribute to spoiling the water.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Can shrimps help the freshwater tank in any way?


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

they definitely can. They are great algae and left over food eaters. That being said there is shrimp that look good, and then there is shrimp that do work but don't look as colourful. The best algae cleaning shrimp is the amano shrimp for example which looks kind of dull.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks that's now a suggestion for me considering they do have freshwater shrimp at my local petstore. 


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

When I came home from work tonight, I checked on the molt. It is about half eaten right now. If it's not all consumed by morning, I will remove it from the tank. Thanks BettaGuy for the tip. Most helpful.


----------

